# springfield lake carp and cat tournament



## RANGER 1 (Mar 11, 2005)

there will be a carp and cat tournament sat june 29 8pm to 8 am sign up is at the drive thru $10 carp $5 cat


----------



## CarpCatMan (Jul 18, 2005)

How does the prize money work?
Have you guys held this type of tournament before?
How many fisherman usually show up?

Thanks!!


----------



## RANGER 1 (Mar 11, 2005)

100% payout 50-30 20 based on 30 people if under 30 big carp and cat will take the pot .yes we have them every summer we have anywhere from 20-60 people .the wild carp club of ohio will be holding there points tournament also so check them out


----------



## BassBoss (Mar 5, 2011)

Is bank fishing allowed


----------



## RANGER 1 (Mar 11, 2005)

this is bank fishing only, springfield side only thanks bill owcc club dir


----------



## BassBoss (Mar 5, 2011)

Sweet ill definetly try to show


----------



## RANGER 1 (Mar 11, 2005)

hope to see you there


----------



## BassBoss (Mar 5, 2011)

what is the address of the drive through?


----------



## BassBoss (Mar 5, 2011)

And is there an age limit? Im a teenager trying to get into tourny fishing.


----------



## BassBoss (Mar 5, 2011)

Can i get this back into discussion because im really interested. Is there an age limit for this?


----------



## RANGER 1 (Mar 11, 2005)

still checking will let you know as soon as they reply to me thanks


----------



## BassBoss (Mar 5, 2011)

Ok thanks bunces


----------



## RANGER 1 (Mar 11, 2005)

they said no age limit good to go


----------



## BassBoss (Mar 5, 2011)

Ok sweet. Ill be there possibly with a friend


----------



## spinks911 (Sep 11, 2010)

Springfield lake as in C.J. Brown resivor or somewhere else?


----------



## TMartin (Jun 18, 2007)

Springfield lake is on route 224 just east of Akron.


----------



## BassBoss (Mar 5, 2011)

Wheres this drive thru for registration?


----------



## RANGER 1 (Mar 11, 2005)

it on 224 right by the police fire station good luck


----------



## CarpCatMan (Jul 18, 2005)

When's the next tournament?


----------

